# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  my baller sonnet

## trogdor1134

Aeons it took to have thee in my grasp 
Its true thine beauty that unfolds is pure
With power do thou conquer like an asp
Our love has been called tainted and obscure 

Yet we shall secure your right to defend
Debate shall they about our right to be married
My love is chaste impure cant tend
Your beauty hidden deep as Impures decried 

Yet love for my Athena soars above
The highest bird from sea to sea surely
Beauty immense never appease the drove 
Such beauty cant be free prematurely

Follow dear sweet our love has just began
Through your glory shall we halt acts of man




(if you want in a day or two i'll post the topic of the sonnet is if you guys can't figure it out)


pleez critique and question. honest opinion

----------


## Folqueraine

Well, it does soung good, like those classic sonnets. Now, English's not my mother tongue so I don't get it all, and if there's a message I didn't get it at all!
Except the bit about marriage... It talks to me because today I wrote my first poem after a several year-long dryspell, and it was about a more or less forbidden union. Funny.
Sorry, I'm rambling, I hope someone will have more constructive criticism!

----------


## trogdor1134

this sonnet is in the style of shakespeare yet it is a comment on korea and nuclear weapons.  it is in the mind of korea speaking to the WMDs as if it were their love.

----------

